# Search Problem & Upload Folder Full



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2009)

1)  Tried searching for some goodies, and I kept getting the "no results" page.  Clicked to "Home", and searched for "Afghanistan" and got back the "Your search query didn't return any matches" message  -  - so does this mean the search function is on the fritz?

2)  Can't attach files -  getting the " The upload folder is full. Please try a smaller file and/or contact an administrator" message.

Thanks!


----------



## Roy Harding (14 Sep 2009)

The search problem was noted earlier by another user.  I've sent a PM to Mike regarding it.  The Upload Folder Full thing is news to me.

We'll have to wait for Mike to get back to us.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2009)

Thanks for letting me know it's in hand, Roy - and thanks to you (and all the other mods) for your patience doing what could be a pretty thankless job!


----------



## Edward Campbell (14 Sep 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> 1)  Tried searching for some goodies, and I kept getting the "no results" page.  Clicked to "Home", and searched for "Afghanistan" and got back the "Your search query didn't return any matches" message  -  - so does this mean the search function is on the fritz?
> 
> 2)  Can't attach files -  getting the " The upload folder is full. Please try a smaller file and/or contact an administrator" message.
> 
> Thanks!



I also got the "upload folder full" mesage when I tried to attach a picture, earlier today. Embedding a picture [ img] http// ... etc [ /img] works fine, the problem occured when I tried to use the "Attach" function in "Additional Options" - my file was 173KB, well within limits.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Sep 2009)

Guess that answers my questions why I couldn't find "Criminal Record" in the SEARCH function.......and I know that there are several pages covering Criminal Records here.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Sep 2009)

Sorry folks... the search problems are my fault. After a discussion about search accuracy, I decided to rebuild the entire search index. It's massive, about 1Gb in size and will likely take a few days to completely build, during which time search will be of limited (but slowly increasing) use.

To put it in perspective, we are now at 3.12% done, and it's been running for several hours.

For the attachments, we simply ran out of allocated space. I've allocated some more.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2009)

Thanks very much for the update (and hard work), Mike - much appreciated!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Sep 2009)

Mike, disregard my recent PM then.......


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Sep 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Guess that answers my questions why I couldn't find "Criminal Record" in the SEARCH function.......and I know that there are several pages covering Criminal Records here.



That's funny, George, that's what I was looking up.  I wonder why?


----------



## armychick2009 (16 Sep 2009)

That's good, glad there's a problem because I tried to find some stuff last night and was feeling a little er, slow. Was afraid to say anything  

*phew*


----------



## dapaterson (16 Sep 2009)

Mike:

Have you considered outsourcing serach?  When I'm looking for something, I tend to rely on Google and use "site:forums.army.ca Search Words".  Rather than burdening your hardware, why not let Google (or Bing, or Yahoo) do it?

Admittedly, this won't work for the deep, dark, secret Mods board (where plots for global domination are carefull constructed, then abandonned as sobreity sets in, or so I've heard), but adding Google seach boxes would seem to be an easier, less demanding solution - since they're spidering the site already.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Sep 2009)

It's not a bad idea... I'd like to give the rebuilt search index a fair shake, but if it doesn't work out, we might just go that route.

The new index is still only at 49.12%.


----------



## Pea (18 Sep 2009)

Well that explains why I wasn't able to find any topics this morning, that I was sure had been discussed before on the boards. Hope the update is going well Mike.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Sep 2009)

69.28% and already almost 2Gb in size.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Sep 2009)

The new search index has finally been completed. Here's hoping search will be more helpful from here on out...


----------



## kratz (21 Sep 2009)

The site's search worked well for me this morning. Found my topic right away. 

Thank you Mike.


----------

